# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  (Duda) ¿Qué técnica utiliza?

## julianNNss

¡Buenas noches! Tengo la siguiente duda, qué técnica es utilizada en este video?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mjwrwr9ejvU




¿O está simplemente arreglado con el policía?

Ya sé que no tengo que pedir que me revelen la técnica, sólo busco el nombre, o algo por el estilo, es que me pareció muy curioso  :302: 
Saludoss!

----------


## elmanu

jajaja ni idea... pero me da miedo pensar para que lo quieres saber... y no creo que el policia esté "arreglado"

----------


## MrTrucado

ja,ja, hombre no lo voy a decir, pero parece obvio, en cualquier tienda de magia lo venden, pero no lo voy a revelar, eso si, si el poli lo cachea bién, lo mete al calabozo. Si te das cuenta el cacheo no ha sido bueno, si lo cachea bien lo pillan, así que lo mejor es no tener la sustancia.

----------


## Langas

Si te gusta la magia... avanza sin prisas que no tardarás en saber cómo lo hace.

----------


## elmanu

hombre... alomejor he quedado como un pelele.. es cierto que parece obvio... pero... podriamos llamarle técnica propiamente??

----------


## loloelmago

hola a todos... la verdad pensé que era un fake

----------


## AlexanderMerl197

Lolo, en la magia , sin contar los trucos de camaras , dudo que hallan fakes , nunca vi un truco fake de magia xd , la mitad de los trucos espectaculares , son o tecnicas muy avanzadas de manipulación o básicas depende xd , o gimmicks ( hilos invisibles etc.. )

----------


## Aminoliquid

Pregunta: ¿Para vosotros que es un fake?

----------


## Barlow

Pues yo, la verdad es que tampoco se como lo ha hecho

----------


## elmanu

muy grande la pregunta de Aminoliquid!! jaja

----------


## loloelmago

> Lolo, en la magia , sin contar los trucos de camaras , dudo que hallan fakes , nunca vi un truco fake de magia xd , la mitad de los trucos espectaculares , son o tecnicas muy avanzadas de manipulación o básicas depende xd , o gimmicks ( hilos invisibles etc.. )


muy de acuerdo contigo, la primera vez pensé en un gimmicks tipo in.....e h...s, es el cacheo del policía lo que me hizo pensar en el fake..

----------


## Aminoliquid

> muy grande la pregunta de Aminoliquid!! jaja


Si,pero cinco o seis respuestas después y nadie ha respondido a mi pregunta,sin desvelar nada claro.
Vuelvo a preguntarlo de otra forma: ¿Podríais definir el uso de la palabra Fake en magiasin desvelar nada?

----------


## loloelmago

Yo entiendo un fake como un gimmick que puedes "mostrar" ante el publico sin que este sepa de su existencia...

----------


## elmanu

si no recuerdo mal en el foro hay un hilo completo sobre la diferencia entre gimn...  y fakes... y creo que os estaís haciendo un lio importante

----------


## MrTrucado

Bueno haber si puedo solucionar la duda. 
Ginmick:objeto trucado oculto a los ojos del publico,el publico ignora su existencia.
Fake:objeto trucado a los ojos del publico,el publico no ignora su existencia.

----------


## Iban

El fake no es lo que es, el gimmick no es.

----------


## arahan70

o.o A ambos yo siempre los mencionaba como gimmicks. Gracias por preguntar Aminoliquid, aprendí algo más hoy. A ver si capté correctamente... el gimmick es entonces una herramienta del mago que el público no percibe y el fake es una herramienta del mago que el público puede ver, pero que no percibe como herramienta.

----------


## elmanu

exacto... y aclarado esto... si alguien quiere volver al tema principal... que no se corte..

----------


## arahan70

°-° elmanu,aunque parece que la mayoría lo tiene claro como agua de manantial, a lo mejor soy demasiado bruto, pero para mí y mi poco-casi-nulo bagaje mágico, no queda del todo claro QUÉ usa, si gimmick o fake. En fin, que hablen (sin revelar , por supuesto) los que saben de esto. En espera...

----------


## Iban

A ver, chicos, que os estáis yendo por los cerros de Úbeda, y pronto empezaréis a cazar gamusinos.

Esto es un fake (con el 99% de certeza). Pero no un "fake" como lo entendemos nosotros, sino como lo entiende el resto del planeta. Es decir, un montaje.

Y no le deis más vueltas. Basta con que razonéis un poco para llegar a esa conclusión. Se me ocurren hasta 10 motivos para argumentarlo. Pero basta con que vosotros encontréis uno que no os cuadre, para llegar a la misma conclusión.

Es un vídeo falso. Punto.

----------


## Iban

Y para generar más polémica y que no decaiga el debate, aquí va un clásico de la magia:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Hy6S7urCZM

¿Qué diríais; hilo invisible, imanes... balducci levitation?

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Yo creo que es física recreativa. Salta tanto que ya la gravedad ni fú ni fá... es el típico truco que se aprende en primaria.

----------


## loloelmago

Estoy de acuerdo contigo iban

----------


## Aminoliquid

> A ver, chicos, que os estáis yendo por los cerros de Úbeda, y pronto empezaréis a cazar gamusinos.
> 
> Esto es un fake (con el 99% de certeza). Pero no un "fake" como lo entendemos nosotros, sino como lo entiende el resto del planeta. Es decir, un montaje.
> 
> Y no le deis más vueltas. Basta con que razonéis un poco para llegar a esa conclusión. Se me ocurren hasta 10 motivos para argumentarlo. Pero basta con que vosotros encontréis uno que no os cuadre, para llegar a la misma conclusión.
> 
> Es un vídeo falso. Punto.



Pues de ahí venía mi pregunta. Leí en La prestidigitación al alcance de todos la definicón de Ginmick y Fake,cuando a veces veo a gente llamando fake a algo que no lo es pues me resulta raro. Resulta que ahora Fake tiene varias definiciones y los propios magos utilizan la misma palabra para distintas definiciones,pues es un lio...

----------


## Iban

Noooo.... a ver, no es que tenga dos significados; significado tiene solamente uno: "fake" = "falso".

Los magos angloparlantes llaman fake a un artilugio que hace algo diferente a lo que parece que debería hacer. Un "fake" para un mago sería, por ejemplo, un brazo falso. Solo que no solamente es falso, sino que tiene una utilidad (una figurita egipcia de plástico utilizada para una ambientación de un juego, también es "fake", no es auténtica, pero para el mago no tiene ninguna utilidad oculta, así que eso, dentro del mundo de la magia, no sería propiamente un "fake"). Digamos que si el espectador descubre que la figurita egipcia es una réplica, no nos importa. Pero si se da cuenta de que nuestro brazo es de plástico, nos arruina el juego. En magia, para que algo sea un "fake", no basta con que sea falso; lo que importa es que es intencionadamente falso, porque así tiene un uso secreto. O puede ser auténtico, pero tener también ese uso desconocido para el espectador; digamos, por ejemplo, un reloj magnético. Funciona, da las horas como los demás, pero además de eso, hace otra cosa, que es lo importante para el mago y lo desconocido para el público.

Pero "fake" es una palabra prestada, y para la población en general se utilizará para definir cualquier cosa que no sea auténtica. Por ejemplo, si a alguien le atracan con una pistola de juguete dirá que han usado "a fake gun". Y un "fake diamond" es...

Por último, en el mundo de internet un "fake" es normalmente un vídeo o una foto simulando una situación real pero que, en realidad, es un montaje.  Un ejemplo serían los típicos vídeos de OVNIs que a veces aparecen por Internet, que no son más que vídeos editados para superponer luces, o cosas así. Por ejemplo, esto es "un fake" prototípico en Internet:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP7jUcd44Yg




Pretende ser una broma que le gastan unos amigos a una chica, con un final fatal... pero no es más que un montaje.

Y luego están los HOAX, la propagación viral, los catfishes... Pero eso, ya, para otro día.

----------


## elmanu

sería interesante decir que,  pese a ser un montaje, el efecto se puede realizar pero aconsejablemente no a un policia..

----------


## Iban

Sí, sí; sin duda. Una cosa es que el efecto no exista, y otra es que lo del vídeo sea falso. Pero tienes razón: el efecto es totalmente viable.

----------


## arahan70

¡Me hierve el buche, Iban! entendido lo del fake en la magia, el fake en los videos de youtube, que este video sea fake tipo programa de mago de moda (montado, pues) pero a final de cuentas lo tiene en la mano, lo toman de las muñecas y el cierra las manos, abre las manos y ya no está, no hay corte o cambio de cámara. ¿Hay una técnica involucrada que atañe a un mago, con el uso de un gimmick o un fake, o no? porque las primeras respuestas dan a decir que obviamente sí y que se puede comprar en cualquier tienda de magia ( fake o gimmick entonces) y eso da motivo a querer saber un poco más. Luego se habla de un fake-montaje actuado donde, si no entiendo mal, ni técnica, ni fake mágico, ni gimmick utilizado...y mientras el pobre que inició el hilo ya quedó con las ideas batidas...jajaja. Es broma, es broma. Puedo imaginar 3 formas de hacerlo (un gimmick, dos fakes) pero involucra habilidad mágica siempre, y el personaje del vídeo es mago...¿para que hacer un fake-fake?

----------


## Iban

A ver, vamos a separar en dos partes.

En el vídeo sí que utiliza un aparato mágico, y todos más o menos lo conocemos. La prueba de ello es la manera en la que mueve las manos en el momento de la desaparición (poco discreto que es el chaval).

Pero ahora, sobre eso, hay edición del vídeo para limpiar algunos fotogramas, y compinche para hacer un poco de teatrillo. Si hubiera utilizado el aparatito con un policía de verdad, habría tardado quince segundos en encontrárselo al cachearle.

----------


## arahan70

¡Eeenterado!  así queda mucho más claro para los de abajo. : D (hablo de mí) ¡gracias!

----------


## Iban

Vamos a ver, para acabar ya con esta tontería:

1.- Callen Morelli ha estado trabajando con *David Blaine* un tiempo, y sospecho que ha aprendido algún truquito de él. Y no hablo de magia, sino de *marketing*.  Ahora, junto con dos amigos, se está intentando hacer un hueco como "los malotes del street magic". Éste es un medio excelente, porque se ha convertido en un *vídeo viral* que, desde el 14 de Agosto (y estamos a 1 de Septiembre), ya han visto más de *12 millones de personas*. Es el tipo de montaje que harían Blaine, Criss Angel o Dynamo, pero en un formato más "underground". Luego ha ido diciendo que la policía le había *detenido* al ver el vídeo colgado en Internet. Más pantomima.

2.- Ningún policía en su sano juicio le dejaría marchar sin hacerle un *cacheo* a fondo o, incluso, una *detención preventiva* para llevarlo a comisaría. Si os fijáis, casi ni le toca los bolsillos, ni por delante ni por detrás. ¿Y está *buscando droga*? Nada de *piernas*; la camisa, sólo le da una palmadita en el pecho, por detrás un poco más pero sin mucho entusiasmo... Eso sí, le levanta la *gorra*, que no sé para qué; será por si lleva una cigüeña... Si eso es un cacheo *buscando droga* que el policía sabe que tiene que estar en algún sitio, que venga Dios y lo vea. ¿Habéis visto alguna película en la que el poli no le cachee al malo las piernas?

3.- El *movimiento* que hace, todos lo conocemos,. Pero desde ese *ángulo* (el de la cámara), lo deberíamos ver "desaparecer". Es innegable. El aparato funciona bien en dos situaciones: *espectador desprevenido*, o *cobertura física*. Pero desde el punto de vista de la cámara, y con nuestros ojos, no se dan ninguna de las dos condiciones. Sabemos hacia dónde ha ido (basta fijarse en el movimiento de las manos para intuir la *trayectoria*) y, sin embargo, no lo vemos pasar. Usa un *gimmick*, cierto, pero sólo como parte del teatro. Tiene que haber algo mágico para promocionar un vídeo de magia. Supongo que no se habrá leído *la vía mágica* de Tamariz, pero en este caso, iba por buen camino.

4.- Sospechosamente, la grabación está hecha desde *trípode* (o apoyo fijo) justo en el momento de la desaparición, y luego ya después con *cámara en mano*. Desde poco antes de la desaparición hasta poco después, la cámara está *fija* (y apoyada sobre algo), es decir, ni desplazamientos laterales, ni zooms... un *plano fijo*: condiciones ideales para poder hacer *postedición de vídeo,* pues se pueden usar *pixels de fotogramas* anteriores y posteriores. No mueve la cámara a pesar de que Callen casi se le *sale del plano* (justo en el momento más importante, teniendo en cuenta que durante todo el resto del vídeo está todo bien encuadrado, qué raro, ¿no?). Pero es que no puede mover la cámara, porque si lo hace arruina la posibilidad de post-edición (con los típicos programas baratitos de ir editando fotograma a fotograma). ¿Cómo es que si se trata de una situación espontánea, la cámara está grabando desde trípode (o soporte de algún otro tipo)? Pregunta secundaria, puesto que la principal es: ¿por qué grabar a imagen fija justo el momento de la desaparición, y todo el resto del vídeo con cámara en movimiento? Respuesta: cámara en movimiento para simular *espontaneidad*. Cámara fija para poder* retocar imagen*.

5.- Con lo *ajustada* que lleva la ropa, sólo hay un par de sitios a los que puede ir a parar la bolsa, y el policía cachea esas zona, pero tan *de pasada*, que resulta sospechoso. Pero incluso con un cacheo tan ligero debería notar la bolsa, porque prestad atención a que desaparece *hecha una bola*, lo que la hace más abultada.

6.- ¿El policía no ve al* cámara* hasta que les echa de allí? En Estados Unidos es legal grabar a la policía, así que entiendo que ni confisque la cámara, ni se meta con el que está grabando. Pero un policía entrenado para ver lo que sucede a su alrededor, ¿me queréis hacer creer que no ve desde el minuto cero que hay alguien, en medio de un *parking vacío*, grabando?

7.- Al acabar el vídeo, en cero segundos es capaz de *volver a sacar la bolsa*. Con lo cual tiene que tenerla al alcance de las manos, y sin estar muy escondida. Es decir, a la altura de la *cintura*. Eso significa que es la zona de cacheo, pero el poli no la encuentra (siendo una de sus tareas el saber hacer un cacheo). Podría explicarse esto, si la bolsa hubiera ido a parar a una zona por *debajo de las rodillas*, que por ahí no le cachea (repito, con ese cacheo, a este poli se le escapan todos los vendedores de crack), pero Callen entonces se tendría que haber *agachado* para volver a enseñarla al final del vídeo.

8.- Cámara, policía y mago,los tres *confluyendo* en el mismo punto y desde *diferentes direcciones*. Y coincide justo que el policía está en las condiciones deseadas (hablando por teléfono) para que al mago le dé tiempo a su *charla inicial*. ¿No es un poco sospechoso, como si estuviera concertado?

9.- Por si seguís con dudas, ésta y la siguiente os debería dejar la cosa clara: *micrófonos*. El mago lleva micrófono. Podéis apreciarlo en que la voz del policía, mientras está lejos del mago, se oye con *volumen bajo*, pero en cuanto se acerca, se le empieza a oír *perfectamente* y al mismo volumen que a Callen. Si el micrófono fuera el de la cámara, se oiría tanto al mago como al policía igual de mal, y en todo momento. Tened en cuenta que están hablando en un* tono de voz* normal, y a esa distancia resulta imposible grabar ese sonido con tanta *nitidez* y limpieza si no es con un equipo especial. Un móvil, o una cámara, graba más los propios ruidos *del que graba*, que lo que tiene a 20 metros de distancia, y no hay nada de *ruido de fondo* más allá de la conversación entre mago y policía. Al final, cuando Callen pasa *cerca de la cámara*, el volumen de su voz no sube, sino que es el mismo que cuando estaba a 20 metros de distancia. El micrófono no está en la cámara. Así que, no le encuentra la droga... ¿y tampoco el micrófono?

10.- Va la definitiva, venga: la bolsa que saca al final y la que hace desaparecer *no son la misma bolsa*. La que desaparece, desaparece hecha una *bola*, y cuando la vuelve a enseñar, la despliega porque la llevaba enrollada. ¿Y tenemos que suponer que entre ese momento y la reaparición, la bolsa se ha *estirado y enrollado* ella solita? Así que no sólo hace desaparecer una bolsa, sino que lleva otra en el bolsillo. Esto podría ir contra la pista 7; es decir, la bolsa que desaparece podría ir hasta algún sitio tan remoto como el calcetín. Pero incluso seguiría teniendo otra (la *duplicada*) en el bolsillo, ¿y el policía no la encuentra?

----------


## arahan70

Y Yo que admiraba la capacidad de observación y el nivel de razonamiento deductivo de Sherlock Holmes...la realidad supera la fición.

----------


## MagDani

Joder iban, eres la leche

----------


## loloelmago

Bravo iban

----------


## elmanu

pero mira que da miedo...

----------


## Barlow

Me quedo maravillado ante las dotes de observación y deducción de Iban

----------


## Iban

Cawen tal... Me había quedado con la mosca, no vaya a ser que me hubiera pasado de listo... Aunque podría ser que alguna de las conclusiones no fuera acertada, fallar en todas (es decir, que el vídeo fuera real) me parecía bastante improbable. Aún así, me he dado una vuelta por Internet y he encontrado esto:

http://www.tmz.com/2014/08/18/magici...calen-morelli/

Ale, ahora ya podemos abandonar las especulaciones.

----------


## Iban

Cawen tal... Me había quedado con la mosca, no vaya a ser que me hubiera pasado de listo... Aunque podría ser que alguna de las conclusiones no fuera acertada, fallar en todas (es decir, que el vídeo fuera real) me parecía bastante improbable. Aún así, me he dado una vuelta por Internet y he encontrado esto:

http://www.tmz.com/2014/08/18/magici...calen-morelli/

Ale, ahora ya podemos abandonar las especulaciones.

----------


## loloelmago

Ok iban bravo

----------


## julianNNss

> Vamos a ver, para acabar ya con esta tontería:
> 
> 1.- Callen Morelli ha estado trabajando con *David Blaine* un tiempo, y sospecho que ha aprendido algún truquito de él. Y no hablo de magia, sino de *marketing*.  Ahora, junto con dos amigos, se está intentando hacer un hueco como "los malotes del street magic". Éste es un medio excelente, porque se ha convertido en un *vídeo viral* que, desde el 14 de Agosto (y estamos a 1 de Septiembre), ya han visto más de *12 millones de personas*. Es el tipo de montaje que harían Blaine, Criss Angel o Dynamo, pero en un formato más "underground". Luego ha ido diciendo que la policía le había *detenido* al ver el vídeo colgado en Internet. Más pantomima.
> 
> 2.- Ningún policía en su sano juicio le dejaría marchar sin hacerle un *cacheo* a fondo o, incluso, una *detención preventiva* para llevarlo a comisaría. Si os fijáis, casi ni le toca los bolsillos, ni por delante ni por detrás. ¿Y está *buscando droga*? Nada de *piernas*; la camisa, sólo le da una palmadita en el pecho, por detrás un poco más pero sin mucho entusiasmo... Eso sí, le levanta la *gorra*, que no sé para qué; será por si lleva una cigüeña... Si eso es un cacheo *buscando droga* que el policía sabe que tiene que estar en algún sitio, que venga Dios y lo vea. ¿Habéis visto alguna película en la que el poli no le cachee al malo las piernas?
> 
> 3.- El *movimiento* que hace, todos lo conocemos,. Pero desde ese *ángulo* (el de la cámara), lo deberíamos ver "desaparecer". Es innegable. El aparato funciona bien en dos situaciones: *espectador desprevenido*, o *cobertura física*. Pero desde el punto de vista de la cámara, y con nuestros ojos, no se dan ninguna de las dos condiciones. Sabemos hacia dónde ha ido (basta fijarse en el movimiento de las manos para intuir la *trayectoria*) y, sin embargo, no lo vemos pasar. Usa un *gimmick*, cierto, pero sólo como parte del teatro. Tiene que haber algo mágico para promocionar un vídeo de magia. Supongo que no se habrá leído *la vía mágica* de Tamariz, pero en este caso, iba por buen camino.
> 
> 4.- Sospechosamente, la grabación está hecha desde *trípode* (o apoyo fijo) justo en el momento de la desaparición, y luego ya después con *cámara en mano*. Desde poco antes de la desaparición hasta poco después, la cámara está *fija* (y apoyada sobre algo), es decir, ni desplazamientos laterales, ni zooms... un *plano fijo*: condiciones ideales para poder hacer *postedición de vídeo,* pues se pueden usar *pixels de fotogramas* anteriores y posteriores. No mueve la cámara a pesar de que Callen casi se le *sale del plano* (justo en el momento más importante, teniendo en cuenta que durante todo el resto del vídeo está todo bien encuadrado, qué raro, ¿no?). Pero es que no puede mover la cámara, porque si lo hace arruina la posibilidad de post-edición (con los típicos programas baratitos de ir editando fotograma a fotograma). ¿Cómo es que si se trata de una situación espontánea, la cámara está grabando desde trípode (o soporte de algún otro tipo)? Pregunta secundaria, puesto que la principal es: ¿por qué grabar a imagen fija justo el momento de la desaparición, y todo el resto del vídeo con cámara en movimiento? Respuesta: cámara en movimiento para simular *espontaneidad*. Cámara fija para poder* retocar imagen*.
> ...


Guau este tipo es un genio. Poco después de haber escrito el th leí por ahí que el "policía" se llama Dennis DeVilbiss y es actor (pueden googlearlo)

Un saludo :3

----------


## gregpoulsen

Hola
Muy buen tema con fantástica descripción y consejos
Muchas gracias por compartir
Buena suerte
Greg

----------

